# nerve? shark



## Fresh

is it nerve or erv or whats the name of it? well where can i find info on them and which SW sharks can be put in a 135g


----------



## Fresh

any1


----------



## rchan11

Nurse sharks, averaging 7½ to 9 feet and 165 to 230 pounds. Don't think it will fit into a 135g.


----------



## rchan11

The smallest sharks are: Dwarf Lanternfish (Etmopterus perryi), which is about 7 1/2 to 8 inches (19 - 20 cm) long for fully-grown females and 6 to 7 inches (16 - 17.5 cm) long for adult males
Spined pygmy shark (Squaliolus laticaudus), which is about 8 inches (21 cm) long for fully-grown females and 7 inches (18 cm) long for males 
Pygmy ribbontail catshark (Eridacnis radcliffei) , which is about 6 to 7 inches (15 - 16 cm) long for fully-grown females and 7 to 7 1/2 inches (18 - 19 cm) long for males.


----------



## thePACK

stay away from nurse sharks...MASSIVE FISH i seened species the size of 10-14 feet large..and they grow very quick with the appetite to match..not for home aquarium..

the only shark that will do good in a 135 would be a small banded shark..grow large as well 3ft but is the smallest of the bunch and is usually available at most lfs.. there very slower growers but eventually you'll have to move to a 180-240g to house one properly..alo having a large tank isn't the only thing you need to accomandate one properly also a great filtration system is needed..sharks are very messy eaters and defacate alot..big sump system and a good skimmer will be needed to overturn water and break down ammonia and nitrite levels..


----------



## Fresh

yea i wanted info bc i saw the one big boi had on mtv cribs lol. dam that big huh? might go with the 7 caribe's instead


----------

